

BitCrumb - Shine a Spotlight Through Your Searches - riffer
http://www.bitcrumb.com/?hn

======
riffer
Have you ever spent half an hour searching for something, not really found
what you were looking for, and then a few days later realized that one of the
pages you saw when you were searching was really exactly what you were looking
for? But now you are not entirely sure how to get back to it?

In our experience, the joy of the realization is shrouded in the dread of
having to spend another half hour trying to find the right page again.

So to solve that problem, we built this app.

------
bseo
I don't really want to send anyone my web searching history, however I would
be interested if the plugin could export data to csv,xml or json. That way I
could datamine my search history with whatever tools I like to use.

~~~
riffer
That's a really interesting idea. When we got started on this 6 weeks ago, we
were actually thinking about going down a path very similar to that, of
putting it all into a desktop application, rather than building a web app. It
does potentially finesse the privacy issue. We perceived the tradeoff as being
between powerusers being able to extract and fully analyze the data, versus
more casual users wanting the data everywhere, and getting the other general
conveniences of a web app. We'll write up a blog post to try and gauge
interest, thanks again for the suggestion.

~~~
bseo
Why not offer both? Casual users might prefer to use the web app, advanced
users can mine their own data. However, if I were to use a plugin to export my
search data, I would expect it to be good at capturing/extracting search
queries on a variety of websites and maybe have some additional features.
Otherwise, I could just mine my Firefox history directly.

By the way, you could build a web app that runs on the desktop with
Appcelarator's Titanium, or port the existing one to Titanium.

~~~
riffer
Yeah, that's the right answer. We just stepped out to grab lunch, were talking
about your idea, and decided to basically build what you're suggesting here in
this second message.

If you want us to let you know when we have something together (probably less
than a week), my email is in my profile, shoot me a note, if you'd like.

